# FC-AFC Robber's Stray Bullet (Update title as of 11/22/14 to NFC-AFC)



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

I wanted to draw attention to a really phenomenal dog that doesn't get a whole lot of press. Bullet has won 6 Opens in his last 7 trials and won 4 in a row (33 points this year). I can't imagine that very many dogs in the modern era have won this many opens in such in a short period. 6 Open wins would be a pretty good career, but he has done it in a little over 2 months. Congrats to Bullet and his people, especially his original owner/handler/breeder/trainer Dan Hurst who handled him for 2 of those open wins.


----------



## Richard Finch (Jul 26, 2006)

Wow! What an awesome accomplishment.... Congrats Dan and Bullet....


Richard


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Charles C. said:


> I wanted to draw attention to a really phenomenal dog that doesn't get a whole lot of press. Bullet has won 6 Opens in his last 7 trials and won 4 in a row (33 points this year). I can't imagine that very many dogs in the modern era have won this many opens in such in a short period. 6 Open wins would be a pretty good career, but he has done it in a little over 2 months. Congrats to Bullet and his people, especially his original owner/handler/breeder/trainer Dan Hurst who handled him for 2 of those open wins.


So that makes about 6 more wins of late than breedings he's had to date?? I still don't get it.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Wow! Congrats Mr Hurst!,and Bullet


----------



## Jason Ottinger (Jan 17, 2012)

Agreed. Considering his derby career and excellent pedigree as well, I'm very surprised we haven't seen more litters by him.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

No reason he shouldnt get bred. One of the dominant marking dogs in the country.

EIC carrier is one issue, and I have also noticed there dont seem to be many breedings to dogs owned by Bullet's new owner.


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

I have been saying that for a long time. Bullet should be bred, I have a carrier bitch so I can't.... or I would. I want one though.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

I mentioned Bullet and the run he's on in the Ammo double header thread. He has been a fabulous dog since his derby days. Dan obviously knows what he's doing, he's at it again with more good dogs. He came over to Chattanooga this weekend and took 1st and 2nd in the derby. 

Bullet is a great dog.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

i have been told that dan hurst has frozen available. what i heard as a price was a very fair, given his performance. 

the pleasant's and his owner also have frozen. i understand they would also make him available for side by side to approved bitches at their vetrinarian's facilities.(as long as it didn't interfere with competitive schedules)

obviously situations change. one would need to confirm my above understandings with the actual parties in control.


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> So that makes about 6 more wins of late than breedings he's had to date?? I still don't get it.


he was bred to a cosmo female and those pups are a little over a year old now. i think i know of 1 female "started" trial dog for sale from that litter


----------



## Brokengunz (Sep 3, 2011)

Charles you and I have the same eye for breeders. My friend has 3 dogs with the same breeding. I was looking for a mate to one of my Nike X Kate pups. He has one running Q. And 2 running derbys. 
The pup is eic and cnm clear. There are many dogs with that blood doing well. Seems to be a nice breeding.


----------



## Steven Williams (Dec 29, 2011)

Ladies and Gentlemen - you will not have to wait much longer. The first litter of Bullet pups are close to being ready to go. They were born April 7, 2013. All you have said i could not agree more as I was the one that bred the Cosmo female (eic clear) to Bullet last year. Dan has been amazingly kind. The pups are looking really nice. Clayton Taylor at Muddy Paws Retrievers has 3 of the pups and he says he will be ready to start running them this summer. Van Engen had one the last i had heard. Mark Madore has one. With Bullet doing as well as he has this year - made the 10 series last year at Nationals and when people see his pups....Bullets breedings will for sure take off. He is to great a dog to not have been bred much so far. And Dan's new pup Luke (full brother to Bullet) I have heard is the real deal. Ok  I'm prejudice. I've got two Bullet pups - Can't wait to start running them. Clayton keeps telling me to be patient...........


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Well the Abby/Auggie breedings have all been a huge success.


----------



## Garduck (Feb 1, 2013)

Steven I have had the pleasure of watching your pups and Abby run set up after set up there is not another trainer in this country that I would trust with your pups certain future success. Let me be the first to say that these pups and the one previously mentioned as for sale are all real deal markers. These dogs flat out know where the birds are. While they are hot they have great attitudes and will make field trial dogs. I will say that with dogs like these any attempt to consistently run hunt tests at an early age could be ruinous for their temperament. I also know that Bullets siblings recently took 1st and 2nd over one of the the most talented derby dogs I've witnessed not long ago.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Steven Williams said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen - you will not have to wait much longer. The first litter of Bullet pups are close to being ready to go. They were born April 7, 2013. All you have said i could not agree more as I was the one that bred the Cosmo female (eic clear) to Bullet last year. Dan has been amazingly kind. The pups are looking really nice. Clayton Taylor at Muddy Paws Retrievers has 3 of the pups and he says he will be ready to start running them this summer. Van Engen had one the last i had heard. Mark Madore has one. With Bullet doing as well as he has this year - made the 10 series last year at Nationals and when people see his pups....Bullets breedings will for sure take off. He is to great a dog to not have been bred much so far. And Dan's new pup Luke (full brother to Bullet) I have heard is the real deal. Ok  I'm prejudice. I've got two Bullet pups - Can't wait to start running them. Clayton keeps telling me to be patient...........


WOW-GREAT looking pedigree!!!


----------



## Steven Williams (Dec 29, 2011)

I keep learning everyday. I'm a bit of a genetics freak. I guess it comes from from my ag background always studying pedigrees in horses and cattle . However, simple observation - Creek Robber was a pretty good derby dog. Bullet was a pretty good derby dog. There was a little female last year by the name of Maggie... that was a pretty good derby dog. And Dan has a little pup named Luke that looks like he is going to be a pretty good derby dog. If you wanted a derby prospect... ????? go figure. There may be something I'm missing. probably.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

No reason not to breed to a dog like this; still if breedings are minimal and the pups stand out, such a sire can become proven, in a short amount of time. It also means that only a few lucky individuals will own and campaign them, Nothing wrong with having a nice pup, out of an exceptional sire-dam that everyone else might not have access too .


----------



## Steven Williams (Dec 29, 2011)

Garduck - Thanks........Blake- the female has been sold.....David - Thanks.... Clayton Taylor helped me put the breeding together when he was working at Karl Gunzers. Dan liked my Abbeys pedigree and even though she doesnt have the titles you might want - she is out of a really nice litter- Farmer has a full brother to Abbey thats an FC on his truck. And i saw one of her sisters run an open all age this weekend with Al Arther. Many thanks to Dan for saying Ok to breed Bullet. Hope we can make Dan and Bullet proud.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Also, I didn't mean to leave out Alan Pleasant. He has obviously clicked well with Bullet and taken him to another level.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Garduck said:


> Steven I have had the pleasure of watching your pups and Abby run set up after set up there is not another trainer in this country that I would trust with your pups certain future success. Let me be the first to say that these pups and the one previously mentioned as for sale are all real deal markers. These dogs flat out know where the birds are. While they are hot they have great attitudes and will make field trial dogs. I will say that with dogs like these any attempt to consistently run hunt tests at an early age could be ruinous for their temperament. I also know that Bullets siblings recently took 1st and 2nd over one of the the most talented derby dogs I've witnessed not long ago.


Could you elaborate on the hi-lited? Thanks!


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

Been watching bullet for a couple years. Would like to breed my female to him.


----------



## Garduck (Feb 1, 2013)

In response to your highlighted question pups with their intensity having been trained solely for field trials and at the ripe old age of 12 months and having had marks consistently coming at fairly large distances I believe that the intense squawking and in your face marks that seemingly come out of no where associated with hunt tests as I perceive them would not be beneficial to a derby prospect's career at this age. If I had it my way I would never have allowed my derby prospect to witness hunt test set ups as much as he did as it took sometime to encourage looking long and locking in on white gunners vs bushes or anything that resembles camo blind. That being said I believe these dogs have very promising derby careers and wouldn't want to potentially hinder their development in any way. Not that they certainly couldn't excel in both venues.


----------



## BobOwens (Jul 30, 2011)

Huge accomplishment! Well done you guys! Good looking dog too!


----------



## Steven Williams (Dec 29, 2011)

Dan Hurst has qualified Bullet and Bullets mom (Abby) for this years National am. Pretty outstanding IMO.


----------



## mohaled (Oct 7, 2007)

Congrats Dan and the crews! Good luck at the national and chasing them derby points.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Charles C. said:


> Also, I didn't mean to leave out Alan Pleasant. He has obviously clicked well with Bullet and taken him to another level.


Don't leave out Malcolm--he got Bullet's most recent win  Seriously, though, since Bullet moved to NC and as a Black River fan boy, it has really been cool to watch since Bullet and everyone got on the same page. Now that Cane is healthy enough to run again, it will be fun to watch those two critters duke it out.


----------



## S.Miles (Apr 6, 2011)

Bullet won again this weekend. He is on a streak for sure.

His last 11 opens:

7- 1st (4 of those in a row)
1- 2nd
1- 3rd
1- RJ

Info from entryexpress.


----------



## Garduck (Feb 1, 2013)

I would give my left thumb for the magic Dan Hursts put together when breeding Abbey.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

saltgrass said:


> Been watching bullet for a couple years. Would like to breed my female to him.


I find it peculiar, given his record both as a Derby dog and an All-Age dog, that he does not seem to be bred much, if at all.


----------



## bmiles (Aug 20, 2004)

EdA said:


> I find it peculiar, given his record both as a Derby dog and an All-Age dog, that he does not seem to be bred much, if at all.


I agree with this. The excuse I hear is because he is a EIC carrier. It seems like everyone has a problem with this. Congrats to Bullet and everyone that has helped in his success! I hope he continues his success through the National.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

EdA what is your take on it? In my short time of research it seems like field trialers don't care about clear or carrier status, they aren't gonna pass in a possible great dog because of carrier status but hunt testers don't want carriers at all and only want clears. I guess being a carrier limits what studs you can eventually breed your female too but my opinion is worry about making that female a great dog and making sure she has the ability to do upper level work them worry about who u can breed to.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Luke T said:


> EdA what is your take on it? In my short time of research it seems like field trialers don't care about clear or carrier status, they aren't gonna pass in a possible great dog because of carrier status but hunt testers don't want carriers at all and only want clears. I guess being a carrier limits what studs you can eventually breed your female too but my opinion is worry about making that female a great dog and making sure she has the ability to do upper level work them worry about who u can breed to.


I can't say for sure, but I figure a part of the equation is that he's a carrier. Another factor is that studs owned by Bullet's owner tend not to be bred very regularly. As to why that's the case, I'm not sure. Perhaps there's a limit on natural breedings. Perhaps it's hard to schedule breedings with a busy trial schedule. I don't know that any of this is the case - I'm just speculating. I do know that Bullet is a transcendent talent. I watched him from the time he was about 10 weeks and his ability was evident even at that age. I'll be keeping up with the pups from his first (and so far only) litter because I'm seriously considering breeding my Fen Wizzard sired bitch to him on her next heat cycle.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

bmiles said:


> I agree with this. The excuse I hear is because he is a EIC carrier.


That has not kept other males from being bred so there must be more to it than that.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

luke,

i wouldn't presume to answer a question for dr. aycock. 

i am not a breeder but my take is: 
-many folk, whether ft or ht can say on rtf, "clear or carrier status is unimportant to me. i want a great pup from a great breeding." the closer it is for these folk to send their deposit to the breeder........the more important it often becomes!
-if a breeder knew they would have six pups and all are spoken for regardless of status it's no biggie, if you have fourteen and twelve are carriers then it's another thing?
-if you are talking a "lean mac x gracie" pup most folk take what they can get, if you are talking a "joe **** the rag man x some bitch" pup, well.........(and let's face it, most of us who want to breed skew towards "jstrm x sb");-)


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Not to hijack those thread but along same lines why doesn't either one of this dogs owned by Robby Bickley get bred? While looking up consistent dogs over last few years his dog skeeter seems to be at the top of the list. 
I saw a litter of weezer pups that they guy is selling for only $750 and still has pups but weezer is carrier so guess that's why. After all of the success of Tubbs I'm suprised people aren't jumping at chance of a weezer pup at a great deal. And yes I know Tubbs mom plays a huge role


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

I've said for years Skeeter didn't get his share of breedings. For the success he had, Norman didn't either.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Has skeeter been bred any? What about his other dog?


----------



## bmiles (Aug 20, 2004)

Charles C. said:


> I can't say for sure, but I figure a part of the equation is that he's a carrier. Another factor is that studs owned by Bullet's owner tend not to be bred very regularly. As to why that's the case, I'm not sure. Perhaps there's a limit on natural breedings. Perhaps it's hard to schedule breedings with a busy trial schedule. I don't know that any of this is the case - I'm just speculating. I do know that Bullet is a transcendent talent. I watched him from the time he was about 10 weeks and his ability was evident even at that age. I'll be keeping up with the pups from his first (and so far only) litter because I'm seriously considering breeding my Fen Wizzard sired bitch to him on her next heat cycle.



I know that people do not have to go through the new owners to get a breeding. I'm pretty sure the old owner has plenty of straws for sale!


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

Luke T said:


> After all of the success of Tubbs I'm suprised people aren't jumping at chance of a weezer pup at a great deal. And yes I know Tubbs mom plays a huge role


sshhhhhhh! your gonna raise the price of my future pup from tubb


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Luke T said:


> Has skeeter been bred any? What about his other dog?


Skeeter, very little. None that I'm aware of since the test came out. 

Manny, none that I know of.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

bmiles said:


> I know that people do not have to go through the new owners to get a breeding. I'm pretty sure the old owner has plenty of straws for sale!


I know that, but I'm not sure everyone does (or did).


----------



## Amy Avery (Feb 17, 2005)

Does anyone know if he is yellow factored, owners contact info?


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

Why not call the owner or previous owner and ask? thats what phones are for


----------



## Amy Avery (Feb 17, 2005)

We'll lets see, I ASKED FOR OWNERS CONTACT INFO, cant ask them if I don't have there info, no need to be a smart you know what!!!!!


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

Amy Avery said:


> We'll lets see, I ASKED FOR OWNERS CONTACT INFO, cant ask them if I don't have there info, no need to be a smart you know what!!!!!


 All the info you need is in this thread. Good luck


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Just because the name has been mentioned doesn't mean she automatically has his contact info


----------



## bmiles (Aug 20, 2004)

Amy Avery said:


> Does anyone know if he is yellow factored, owners contact info?




I do not think he is yellow factored. If you still want info about breeding I can Pm you contact info


----------



## Amy Avery (Feb 17, 2005)

Yes Please! Thank you!



bmiles said:


> I do not think he is yellow factored. If you still want info about breeding I can Pm you contact info


----------



## sjacobson (Jun 17, 2012)

I'd like Dan Hurst's contact info also but didn't see it on here. Can someone provide it for me?


----------



## Steven Williams (Dec 29, 2011)

Sjacobson send me email and be glad to get you his info... [email protected]. I'm not very good with this messaging stuff. Also for those interested in how this first set of Bullet pups is doing. I know for sure 4 of the pups have derby jams. Cosby ( Bunny's dog - my darling wife for those that don't know us) has been out 5 times - he has two jams - two 3rds and one second. Pretty proud of that little toot. Clayton Taylor has done a wonderful job. The other pups are looking good as well.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Just type Dan's name into the people search on Find Retrievers. All info is there for most retriever folks


----------



## Garduck (Feb 1, 2013)

Steven Williams said:


> Sjacobson send me email and be glad to get you his info... [email protected]. I'm not very good with this messaging stuff. Also for those interested in how this first set of Bullet pups is doing. I know for sure 4 of the pups have derby jams. Cosby ( Bunny's dog - my darling wife for those that don't know us) has been out 5 times - he has two jams - two 3rds and one second. Pretty proud of that little toot. Clayton Taylor has done a wonderful job. The other pups are looking good as well.


It should be mentioned Cosby doesn't age out until April. All of the pups are very talented and I would not hesitate to go to bullet he's the real deal.


----------



## steve hoppas (Sep 6, 2010)

I've got the green light from Dan, breeding my female (Hiilcountrys Aces Jaded Dream MH) bullet around Thanksgiving. She's a litter make to NDC Kirkwoods Ace of Lone star. Should be over 950 AA points in two generations, plus they will all be chocolate factored!

Jade is EIC, CNM , cerf clear
OFA excellent hips normal elbows.


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

Charles C. said:


> I wanted to draw attention to a really phenomenal dog that doesn't get a whole lot of press. Bullet has won 6 Opens in his last 7 trials and won 4 in a row (33 points this year). I can't imagine that very many dogs in the modern era have won this many opens in such in a short period. 6 Open wins would be a pretty good career, but he has done it in a little over 2 months. Congrats to Bullet and his people, especially his original owner/handler/breeder/trainer Dan Hurst who handled him for 2 of those open wins.





Charles C. said:


> Also, I didn't mean to leave out Alan Pleasant. He has obviously clicked well with Bullet and taken him to another level.





S.Miles said:


> Bullet won again this weekend. He is on a streak for sure.
> 
> His last 11 opens:
> 
> ...





EdA said:


> I find it peculiar, given his record both as a Derby dog and an All-Age dog,
> that he does not seem to be bred much, if at all.


Ahem...ahem....something tells me this may change in the very near future.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Dustin D said:


> Ahem...ahem....something tells me this may change in the very near future.


But his fee probably just doubled in price


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

BonMallari said:


> But his fee probably just doubled in price


But some folks picked up his pups from a 2013 breeding ....


----------



## scott2012 (Feb 16, 2009)

yes..a few of us did


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Someone should update the topic title to:

_*NFC*_-AFC Robber's Stray Bullet


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

EdA said:


> Someone should update the topic title to:
> 
> _*NFC*_-AFC Robber's Stray Bullet


Point taken. I am not able to do it, that I know of, from an Ipad.

I can do so from a PC and will get it done tomorrow morning.

Chris


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

EdA said:


> Someone should update the topic title to:
> 
> _*NFC*_-AFC Robber's Stray Bullet


That's the reason I bumped it! This is an old topic.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Dustin D said:


> That's the reason I bumped it! This is an old topic.


To repeat. Point taken. I will do this when I get to a PC. That is not happening in the next 12 hours.

Chris


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

Chris Atkinson said:


> To repeat. Point taken. I will do this when I get to a PC. That is not happening in the next 12 hours.
> 
> Chris


That's my point.....it shouldn't be edited. 
It's an Old Topic that draws attention b/c folks see it and say "wait, didn't he just win"?

Then they come here and see the old comments made 
and realize folks were talking about this dog months ago.

It's the proper Title for the time and date in which it was created.
Otherwise it wouldn't make much sense to change the title
and then read the OP talking about this dog looking good in the Spring.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Dustin D said:


> That's my point.....it shouldn't be edited.
> It's an Old Topic that draws attention b/c folks see it and say "wait, didn't he just win"?
> 
> Then they come here and see the old comments made
> ...


Post 60 did not appear to make the same point as post 62 to me. Regardless, it looks like Vicky T must have made the edit. 

I'd say that edit works for both ways of viewing it.


----------

